# Hi from Georgia



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello new to the site love halloween and decorating. Looking forward to Halloween this yr. Got a yard to decorate got to make some new things for the yard i have over the yrs lost lot of my stuff but hope can start to build back up. Been decorating for 15 yrs i guess. Love the holidays. Im 32.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, epower


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! You will definitely get more than a few ideas on here! Have fun!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! What part of Ga are you from?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Welcome! What part of Ga are you from?


From Paulding county but now living in buchanan


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool. I lived in Savannah for almost 10 years. Back in Bama now, though.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Grew up in Albany myself. Now in Tennessee.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello there, and Welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to our nightmare. I think you're going to like it. I think you're going to feel like you belong.


----------

